

Book on JavaScript Tools: Gulp, NPM, Yeoman, Bower - fett-blog
https://www.manning.com/books/front-end-tooling-with-gulp-bower-and-yeoman/?a_aid=fettblog&a_bid=238ac06a

======
fett-blog
I'm writing this piece right now, so any comments on it very much appreciated.
Btw.: That marketing lady told me to tell you: The voucher "mlfetool" gives
you 50% off

